# Waterless Antifreeze?



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I am getting close to assembling my engine and it has me thinking about what fluids to use. I have seen the waterless antifreeze on some of the engine tech shows and was considering it. It would be best to do it now as I wouldn't have to purge the old antifreeze/water mixture later. 

Has anyone used this in an old engine? Mine is a 67 400 with a basically stock build. 

Has anyone used this and have any pros or cons?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Are you talking about the Evans stuff? Haven't tried it, don't know anyone else that has. But, it does sound interesting.

Evans waterless coolant, prevent engine overheating


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep. That's the stuff.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know how true this is, but I did a little investigating on the stuff and essentially it sounded like it was simply straight anti-freeze, no water added like you would get in a store or add to the "straight" stuff available on the shelf.

I could be wrong, but do I really want an anti-freeze that won't boil over as engine temps soar and my oil dilutes or burns up? I'm thinking the boiling over might be a good thing IF I catch it early and saves my engine. On the other hand, if engine temps soar and I don't see any signs of it as I'm tooling down the road in oblivion listening to the tunes cranked up and my other ear to the sounds of the exhaust tone .........

So, for me, the jury is out, but I won't be using it. Good 'ole 50/50 anti-freeze has been holding up for how many years, in how many vehicles, over how many miles?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks PontiacJim. I probably should have done more research before I posted, but maybe this will help the next guy.

I did some Google searches after your post. The most surprising thing was that this is just straight Glycol, as you said. 

The second surprise was that this stuff will actually make your engine run hotter. Not really what I was looking for.

I found this link in another forum. It is for another competing product, so take it with a grain of salt, but they do make a convincing argument. 

No-Rosion Products Technical Questions and Answers 

I will stick with traditional 50/50.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Colorado67GTO said:


> Thanks PontiacJim. I probably should have done more research before I posted, but maybe this will help the next guy.
> 
> I did some Google searches after your post. The most surprising thing was that this is just straight Glycol, as you said.
> 
> ...



Yep, I did a lot of internet researching myself as often times those who attempt to make a better mouse trap don't really measure up. 

Did a little research on a tri-flow radiator that Eastwood advertises to run cooler by design Tri-Flow Radiators - NO MORE OVERHEATING! . OK, sounds good in theory, but keep in mind that you are only passing a given and really measured amount of coolant across the radiator 3 times. OK, I get the water coming out will be much cooler for a given volume, but what about all the water still waiting to be pumped out of your engine into the radiator? It would seem to me that this design actually restricts over-all flow because you are not using the entire radiator surface, but the smaller 3-sections of it. UNLESS you upgraded the flow characteristics of your water pump to increase more pressure AND flow, but I don't think this would be a good thing.

This may work on a modern car, a stock car where "normal" heat generation is not a problem OR possibly an engine having aluminum heads to aid in cooling. Use it on a HP engine with iron heads where it runs hotter and the stock water pump, and I see a problem. Push too much water through the system at too fast a rate and you don't get the effective cooling from the anti-freeze and you are running hot.

So, in my opinion, not a radiator design I would ever consider or use on my engine no matter the claims.


----------



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey I run Evans on my rebuilt stroker engine. It seem to run ok. The temp are around 200 to 215 the most and I drove it for near 2 hours with no problem. I am using a original radiator and fan. So right now I have no complains about Evans yet.


----------

